# ayuda con decibelimetro y electret



## helio9000 (May 1, 2012)

bueno el problema q*UE* tengo es sobre el funcionamiento del electret para un decibelimtro

el problema es el que no se como funciona el electret segun lo poco q*UE* lei sobre el electret es que trabaja de 0 a 10 v 

y aqui va el problema con mi proyecto es que segun lei el electret entrega 5 uv cuando no hay sonido eso seria alrededor de 30db pero el problema es q*UE* si quiero medir 100 db eso seria 70db mas  osea 10000000x5uv que seria 50 voltios como podria hacer para medir esta ganancia ya que el electret no creo que aguante este voltaje.

hasta pronto espero su respuesta.


----------



## aquileslor (May 1, 2012)

El electret es solamente el detector o captor del sonido. Te entrega "sonido". Despues de él tenés que diseñar todo un sistema de amplificador y lector para tener el decibelímetro. Si no sabes que es elelectret: es un micrófono de condensador con un fet de amplificador incluídos en una cápsula. Y puede tener 2 o 3 patitas de salida. Chau. Suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2012)

helio9000 dijo:


> .....y aqui va el problema con mi proyecto es que segun lei el electret entrega 5 uv cuando no hay sonido eso seria alrededor de 30db pero el problema es q*UE* si quiero medir 100 db eso seria 70db mas  osea 10000000x5uv *que seria 50 voltios *como podria hacer para medir esta ganancia ya que el electret no creo que aguante este voltaje.
> 
> hasta pronto espero su respuesta.



¿ Estas seguro de tus cálculos ?


----------



## helio9000 (May 5, 2012)

no estoy seguro de mis calculos es una suposicion que tengo por eso es que les pido que me orienten sobre el funcionamiento del electret


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2012)

Por empezar los microfonos de alta impedancia o electret o mal llamados de condensador o condenser...se alimentan con tension fantasma de 48V...por ende no te preocupes si va a "aguantar" o no porque es una tension fantasma con una corriente muy baja...

Luego un decibelímetro nunca diseñe ni fabriqué y los que he visto no miden los decibelios, solo la cantidad de potencia del ambiente.

Yo creo que esta mal usada la palabra...y que además no entienden el fin que se le debe dar a dicho artefacto.

http://www.bolanosdj.com.ar/circuitos_archivos/MISONOMETRO.pdf


----------



## J2C (May 5, 2012)

Cuidado con la tensión que se alimente el Microfono Electret, mirar el enlace indicado a continuación:

_*Microfonos Electret (Prof. Bolaños Daniel J.)*_​ 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Por empezar los microfonos de alta impedancia o electret o mal llamados de condensador o condenser...se alimentan con *tension fantasma de 48V*



Draco, vos te referís al micrófono ambiental, osea, uno que tiene toda la electrónica dentro del micrófono, y el amigo se refiere al electret solo, sin electrónica previa, tal cual contestó J2C



J2C dijo:


> Cuidado con la tensión que se alimente el Microfono Electret, mirar el enlace indicado a continuación:
> 
> _*Microfonos Electret (Prof. Bolaños Daniel J.)*_​



Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (May 5, 2012)

¿Porqué mal llamado de condensador? Si es un condensador adosado al fet que lo amplifica. Se aprovecha así la alta impedancia del fet. O vos te referís a los de condensador de antes, que tenían una cinta de aluminio con pliegues para responder al sonido y a los lados electrodos que se amplificaban con una pequeña válvula alimentada con alta y baja tensión para el fimamento.
Los electret pueden ser alimentados desde 3v en adelante, siempre con una resistencia en serie, que hace de carga al fet. La tensión fantasma de 48v es una costumbre impuesta por los ingleses para poder alimentar un micrófono de condensador común, pero se aprovecha tambien para los fets.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2012)

Aquileslor, leé mi comentario anterior...

Son dos cosas diferentes de las que están hablando...

Micrófonos ambientales:







(Dependiendo de la marca), algunos micrófonos ambientales (que se alimentan con *++48V*), pueden llegar a usar *electret* para la captación del sonido, en cambio los profesionales llevan cápsulas, que se componen de un diafragma, imán y bobina... Dentro de éstos se encuentran un/os operacional/les que sirven (mínimamente), para amplificar y desfasar la señal 180º, conteniendo 2 salidas, una + y la otra - , junto con la masa, así, cuando se sumen las señales, elimina el ruido parásito del cable...

Micrófono electret:






Se alimentan de 2V hasta 10V (según el PDF que puso J2C), éstos necesitan de circuetería para funcionar normalmente... Tienen 2 o 3 terminales para su conexión; 0V - Salida+Tensión alimentación, o 0V - Tensión Alimentación - Salida del sonido...
La tensión NO va directa, sino a través de una/s resistencia/s...

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 7, 2012)

En realidad la alimentacion fantasma es precisamente eso y puede tener cualquier valor de tension ya que se aplica por igual a ambos polos del microfono!!!

jajaja inclusive en las consolas se le aplica a todos los canales, microfonos dinamicos, guitarras, teclados, lo que sea...y nada explota
jajajaja

saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 8, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> En realidad la alimentacion fantasma es precisamente eso y puede tener cualquier valor de tension ya que se aplica por igual a ambos polos del microfono!!!
> 
> jajaja inclusive en las consolas se le aplica a todos los canales, microfonos dinamicos, guitarras, teclados, lo que sea...y nada explota
> jajajaja
> ...



Pero vos seguís hablando de *micrófonos ambientales*, que *sí *utilizan alimentación fantasma, que puede ser de 24V o 48V (algunos de 18V con dos baterías de 9V cada una), para alimentar los *circuitos internos* del micrófono, que normalmente son *operacionales*.

Aquí se habla de micrófono *electret*, que necesitan una *tensión de alimentación*, que *no se aplica a ambos polos* del micrófono, como *sí lo hacen* los que llevan alimentación fantasma, sino a través uno de ellos (o un pin exclusivo para la alimentación, como los electret de 3 pines)...



Saludos


----------



## helio9000 (May 17, 2012)

gracias por sus comentarios 
pero lo que sucede es que investigue un poco y me di cuenta que el microfono para mi proyectyo tiene q ser dinamico 
nesecito un poco de informacion sobre el funcionamiento de este microfono y como se alimenta si tienen un circuito se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2012)

helio9000 dijo:


> gracias por sus comentarios
> pero lo que sucede es que investigue un poco y me di cuenta que el microfono para mi proyectyo tiene q ser dinamico


¿ Que cosa investigaste ?


> nesecito un poco de informacion sobre el funcionamiento de este microfono y como se alimenta si tienen un circuito se los agradeceria mucho


Busca en el Foro


----------

